# Help I am addicted to goats and I cannot stop



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

So may 2014 I bought two ND does that had been exposed. I thought this would be a great start to owning milk goats. In two months I would have lots of goat milk and not have to own a buck for a long time if never.
Well they did not take so I got antsy and bought a doe in milk in august. Then decided it would be hard to know when the girls were in heat and get them over to the breeder so I bought a buck.
Well I bred all 3 of the girls at the same time thinking that was a good idea(doh). So within 2 weeks last spring my 3 girls had a todal of 10 babies, 7 live.
Thank goodnes 5 were bucks and I sold them as wether pets. Kept the two doelings of course because well you just have to keep your first girls.
Well with some more buying, selling and trading I will go into this winter with 3 jr does and 3 sr does and a buck.
So how did this get so out of control so fast. I did not even see this run away truck coming. :goattruck:
It just hit me today when I was thinking about all the registering and transfering I needed to do.

So for anyone thinking of getting into goats, be prepared. And for those wo have been raising them for years stop laughing:laugh: you were there once as well.
Well just my thought for this morning. Now to wrap my mind around 6 kiddings next year. Oh please dont there be any cute girls that I cannot live without. :wallbang:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: Oh I know all too well! I started out with a show string of Alpines, and that little string of show does turned into 60! :shocked: Oh how I began to dread milking, and being thrown into the abyss of kids with the milk bucket...never to return again :lol:
Then I got out of goats for a while, then back in, then got rid of most, then back in, then got rid of half, and here I am now :lol:
I have 8 kidding this upcoming season, and 14 to kid the next season. I think you can guess where the cycle is going


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. We have all been.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Serenity, all we can do is help with your addiction.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Oh I know all too well! I started out with a show string of Alpines, and that little string of show does turned into 60! :shocked: Oh how I began to dread milking, and being thrown into the abyss of kids with the milk bucket...never to return again :lol:
> Then I got out of goats for a while, then back in, then got rid of most, then back in, then got rid of half, and here I am now :lol:
> I have 8 kidding this upcoming season, and 14 to kid the next season. I think you can guess where the cycle is going


Lol. Recovered, never cured!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, the irony of your "serene" name and your dilemma! ;-)


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

*Goats, Kids and where do I go from here !*

Serenity, I feel for you and no there probably isn't a cure for you. :thinking::thinking: Oh well only last year did I bit the goat bug. Bought 2 Nubian doelings, they each had 2 each total of 4, think goodness 2 were bucklings. Keeping the doelings and not intending to breed them this fall. Yes will breed the does and who knows where from here. Wife had already told me that if a red spotted doeling apperar next spring that she stays :book: So like I said I feel for you but can't do anything for you, nor myself. It is not only a woman thing men get goat fever tool 
:goattruck::laugh::welcome2:


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

TexasGoatMan said:


> It is not only a woman thing men get goat fever tool
> :goattruck::laugh::welcome2:


That's the truth! LOL!!!!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Yep, it's a curse :lol: I promised my husband that we'd only have minis since we lived in a small residential place. Oh, and we had to get two to keep each other company. Originally, we were going to get one doe and a wether to keep her company. Yes, we'd have to breed her for milk, but we'd sell all of the kids. When we went to pick out our kids, DH and I each fell in love with a different doeling, so we took them both. A few months later, one of their mothers was for sale and I was itching for milk (and more goats), so we got her too. 

A bit over a year later, we moved to a place that was more goat-friendly and have a herd of 8 with the original 3 mini Nubians, 3 Nubians, and 2 Alpines. DH is planning on building an extension on the barn and putting in more fencing this fall :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We need to get a support group going lol. Yes I think we have all be there, I'm still there! I started out wanting a few bottle babies to eat weeds then sell as soon as that was done. Milk was expensive so I bought 3 does that I thought were in milk....nope but I fell in love with them. Decided I would keep them and buy a buck every year and sell it once he did his deed. Came across 2 registered does really cheap so got them, had to then get a registered buck. A friend of mine had to sell a lot of her goats and gave me a deal. Went to 25 does. Figured that was my limit, 25 does and 1 buck.......well to make this shorter I now have 64 does, gave myself a limit of no more then 70 and now I have 3 bucks!!
A lady who I sold some kids to and is also becoming a great friend gave herself a limit of 25, she has 26 and hasn't even had them a year lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my yes! 4 years ago I bought 2 does- a 1 1/2 yr old and 2 month old. Plus we owned 1/2 interest in a buck with my neighbor who also went and bought 2 does of similar ages to mine. We were only going to have 4h projects for our kids. Those 4 does and a buck would last the whole 10 years till the kids were done showing, then we would retire them to grazing..... This year my largest herd total was 30! I built a barn, added 5 acres of pasture and have 4 bucks! The neighbor has a few more than we do. I do Almost all vet care, all tattoos, tags, banding, and most of the kidding... We are definitely addicted. I even had 8 goats in my basement during the severe cold this winter. I think I'm a goner.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LOL!!! Sorry, I hate to tell you this there is no help, but you have great company here I went from 0 to 4 goats back in 2012 within a week, and then 5,6,7,8, then sheep, sold a few here and there, in November 2014 I has 22 goats, including babies, I am now down to 10 goats and 1 little wether lamb..


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I got my first goats in July 2014. 1 year ago. We were given a older buck that no one wanted. He was a registered mini buck that was over height. Oh well. Better get some others to keep him company. 1 wether, 2 does later. 1 Doe kidded 2 months after we got her. Boy/ girl twins. Well then decided we really needed more girls. Bought two registered doeling bottle babies. Sold the mother and kids to a pet home (had wethered the boy) and the other adult doe went with them too as she was the mothers mother. So then we decided to buy registered mini does. 2 of them. Another 2 bottle baby girls. Bottle baby buck kid. Another adult... Well then my partner fell in love with boers so got a few of them.... We now have 12 boer and boer crosses, 16 registered mini does, 3 mini bucks, few babies.. And a mini Nubian on order!!!


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Clearly there is no cure for the goat addiction.....I guess I can fess up to being a goat addict too. I'm trying decide what breed to get next.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beckngoats said:


> Clearly there is no cure for the goat addiction.....I guess I can fess up to being a goat addict too. I'm trying decide what breed to get next.


Yeah, that's another thing LOL.... I now have 4 breeds, and some mixes and trying to figure out what kind next...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: I've tried Boers, Nubians, Oberhasli's, had one Nigerian, had Pygmy's, and every single time I chose Alpines over them. They just click with me


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok on breeds I'm some what good lol I have mostly boers a few, a Nubian, a lamancha and got talked into 2 alpines for the kids. Of course I have quite a few of their off spring lol but as much as I adore ND I've been good and have yet to get one.......the fear of my boer buck getting ahold of them helps with that


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Yup, me too. I got my first 2 Saanan/ Alpine bottle babies in March of this year. Then bought 2 Nubian-mix yearlings so I could have milk sooner. They had horns though, which I quickly found I didn't like, so I traded them for 2 polled 4-month-old Nigerian mixes. So then I was up to 4. 

Well, then I found a Nigerian/ Nubian in milk for a good price, had to buy her. Loved the goat milk, but wanted more milk! Then found an Alpine in milk, with her 1-week-old boy included; had to take them because this girls produced way more milk. So I was up to 7 goats within 2 1/2 months of buying my first.

I did give away the baby boy, and am considering selling the 2 little polled Nigerians, just because they are not super tame and I really don't need 6 milk goats. Would make life a bit simpler to have 2 less mouths to feed, and I know I'll want to keep babies when it's time to breed everyone again. But they are so cute and have the polled genetic going for them. Sigh...

So 4 months in, I have 6 goats, maybe to go down to 4. Until babies start arriving, and then who knows!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling, LOL.:thumb:


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

It's horrible that so many of us suffer from the same terrible addiction....! Awful,just awful. Too bad none of us want a cure! LOL!


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

I need a support group for people who have a cap on the number of goats they're allowed to keep. We can only have six, being just barely inside the urban growth boundary (and renting, not owning).

We currently have four, two does who will be bred this fall. It's going to be Soooooo hard to choose this spring!:baby:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't even begin to tell you my story….:crazy:
Last time i counted , I'm up to 30…..i think...:scratch: :sigh: :doh:
I don't remember anything after 20 :GAAH::help:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

well that was a lot of fun reading about others with the same addiction.
So I think there is no cure but for treatment we are just to keep getting more goats:ROFL:
Okay I am going tomorrow to get two more so the treatment plan is at work, hehe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol. There is a shirt for sale on Facebook. It says " I was normal at one goat, questionable at two, DONT EVEN ASK NOW!".


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:lol: this is so funny! I started with goats in 2011 with 3 Alpines ( 2 does and a buck )

Now I have 5 does, ( 1 Boer X, 50% Kiko, 2 Reg. Kiko doelings & Nubian/Saanen) two bucks ( Kiko X) and I'm getting a new Kiko buck early September!

I kind of have a space limit on how many goats I can get  That is hard though...Kijiji has sooo many good ads on it though....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a husband who takes me to task if I start to exceed the bounds of sanity. But that doesn't stop me from slowly accumulating!


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

But the real question here is : Do we WANT to be cured?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't think anything was wrong with us ^^^^^:grin:
Its all the *other* people :laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would have to actually count how many goats I have that own me, but, I am milking 25, had 40 kids born and there are a bunch of yearlings that better get bred this year- 8 bucks, 3-4-H goats, a handful of worthless but can't get rid of (yet) wethers and an old doe- I guess I have lots of goaties! . And I started out with ONE Alpine doe years ago. 

Be careful, somehow- regular math just doesn't apply to goats. Sometimes 1+1 =15 or more goats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

August 26th 2014 I bought 3 bred boer does. December I bought a buck when I realized they were not bred . Now let me say I owned goats for my nieces to show for 5 years then sold out the summer of 2012 so I knew what I was getting my self into. Well by the end of December all 3 of my does were bred but I couldn't wait till may for kids so I bought another bred doe. Hoping for January kids. Then in February when she was still holding those kids in I chose to buy 3 doe kids from. My buddy that bought all my goats from me in 2012. So that way I had kids from my old herd. Then in march my doe had twin does I had to keep. So I was up to 10 goats March 6th. Well in may my does kidded 5 babies so I was up to 15. Then in June I bought one of my original does back so I have 16 goats in 10 months but 3 bucklings are for sale. They are like potato chips you can't have just one.


----------

